# NEW GIVEAWAY - TRUST ME, YOU WANT TO BE IN THIS ONE



## ejd53 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been a member for almost a year and a half and have learned a huge amount from the kindness of the other members. So, today, I would like to pay them back by running a giveaway contest in conjunction with Randy Haas. We will be giving away a custom HHH 270 Damascus Gyuto with a handle of pure white pre-ban elephant ivory with jet black ebony bolsters. It measures 267 mm on the edge, 395 mm OAL, 52 mm tall and 2.75 mm above the heel tapering to .83 mm an inch behind the tip with a very nice distal taper. It is also very thin behind the edge as you can see from the heel shot that is on his forum (guesses on the knifes identity from this shot have been: scalpel paring, petty and utility). When we first saw it finished, we named it the only thing that came to mindthe Tuxedo Gyuto. Trust me folks, I love this knife and came very close to buying it for myself, but a 270 is too much for my home kitchen. Despite that, there is a part of me that still wants it, and I can guarantee that you will love this knife!! 

When I first came to Randy to commission a knife for this contest, I was planning on buying it myself, but Randy instantly volunteered to split the cost with me, which is exactly the attitude that made me want to do this in the first place. This board rocks!! Randy, as always, has been very generous with his time and expertise and I cant tell you how many emails and phone calls have gone back and forth between us. I think the most important thing to come out of this for me is that I now consider him a friend, which is worth more than any knife (even a $32,000 Kramer, lol). The contest will run in a similar fashion to the Anniversary giveaways. Members will sign up on this thread and their post number will be their entry number. I will use a random number generator to produce a random sequence and the winner will be the first number on the list. Because we assume there will be a lot of interest, there will be an extended amount of time for sign-up (two weeks). We don't want anybody to miss the chance for this just because they were away from the keyboard for a few days. 

Here are the rules:

1. Post within this thread that you're in and then you're in.

2. Your post number will be your entry number (only one entry/post per member allowed; if you have more than one only the first one counts.)

3. You must be a member prior to today (4/24/2013) to be eligible. All members at any level including vendors and mods are eligible.

4. The winning # will be selected on 5/8/2013. This thread will be closed down at 8:00 pm DST (2000 hrs USA DST) & the drawing done by 9:00pm DST (2100 hrs USA DST); any entries after 8:00 pm will not be included.

5. A random number generator will be used to select the winners. I will generate a random sequence of the post numbers, and the winner will be the first number to come up.

So, lets get on with it; without further ado, I present to you THE TUXEDO GYUTO:














For a complete slideshow, go to the link below:
http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/HHHKnives/slideshow/Tuxedo Gyuto KKF with Edward Debrayn


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## clayton (Apr 24, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 24, 2013)

In

-AJ


----------



## rdm_magic (Apr 24, 2013)

In


----------



## 77kath (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## foodaholic (Apr 24, 2013)

im in


----------



## orange (Apr 24, 2013)

I am in.

Karl


----------



## Igasho (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm definitely in - beautiful work Randy - as usual.


----------



## gic (Apr 24, 2013)

what a gorgeous knife, I'm in


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah baby, I'm in. OOOH lucky #13.


----------



## azchef (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm in!


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!!


----------



## skiajl6297 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow thanks so much for doing this! Amazing generosity all around. I'm in!


----------



## Josh (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## juhha (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm in please! beautiful work guys and thank you.


----------



## bprescot (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in and THANK YOU BOTH!!! Beautiful knife Randy!


----------



## Basecadet (Apr 24, 2013)

Amazing, I'm in!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 24, 2013)

In! You guys are nuts!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## ajrh (Apr 24, 2013)

can't pass that up! I'm in...


----------



## cclin (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## bkultra (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy wow I can't believe this. Such a great looking knife Randy, you and Jr. have really put some excellent work in this. 


Oh ya I'm in.


----------



## pitonboy (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## CanadianMan (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm In


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## markenki (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks to both of you, and I'm in.

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 24, 2013)

Astonishing...generosity and craftsmanship. So very in.


----------



## Miles (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, please. I'm in.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 24, 2013)

Me too. Count me in.


----------



## Mike L. (Apr 24, 2013)

Please count me in.


----------



## compaddict (Apr 24, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in! (And how nice of you to do this!)


----------



## JPizzzle (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!!!!!

Beyond generous guys.


----------



## Hattorichop (Apr 24, 2013)

I could use a tuxedo, count me in!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh wow! count me in for sure. What a really Nice thing to offer, thanks guys!


----------



## Benuser (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Eaglewood (Apr 24, 2013)

Well for sure Im in on this bad boy


----------



## daveb (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in. Way cool.


----------



## mmingio2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Me likey!! I'm in.


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in..ucmd


----------



## chuck239 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in! This is pretty awesome.

-Chuck


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you both. In the event I win, I will gladly write a check to any charity you 2 choose.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 24, 2013)

i
I'm in!

thanks


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm In!

Awesome guys! Such a generous gesture. Just another reason I love this place so much


----------



## Aphex (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in.

Who ever wins this is one lucky swine.


----------



## cookinstuff (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, I'm in!


----------



## jer (Apr 24, 2013)

stunning! I'm in.


----------



## Line cooked (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 24, 2013)

Sign me up please. Love me some Ivory. Nice knife Randy and thanks for the contest.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## cschoedler (Apr 24, 2013)

Im in!!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 24, 2013)

OK, ya talked me in to it! I'm in, and many thanks to you guys for this generous offer!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in! 

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in this one for sure. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Paradox (Apr 24, 2013)

Please count me in. Thanks for a fun opprotunity. Good luck to all.


----------



## jared08 (Apr 24, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## G-rat (Apr 24, 2013)

Count me in too.


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## GeneH (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm In!


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW. Super generous ej and Hoss! Way to blow every other giveaway ever out of the water. 

I'm in !


----------



## markenki (Apr 24, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Super generous ej and Hoss! Way to blow every other giveaway ever out of the water.


Randy, not Hoss. Also didn't realize there was a competition among the giveaways.


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, I'm so in!:bliss:


----------



## Jbone (Apr 24, 2013)

im in!


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## jimbob (Apr 24, 2013)

ummmmm, im in!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in, but only because of peer pressure!
Beautiful blade! 
Thanks Randy!
Thanks Ed!
You guys are too awesome!!!!!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in....thanks for the contest, very cool....ryan


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## dough (Apr 25, 2013)

in


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't have one of them squiggly ones, yet, so I'm in! Thanks guys!

Stefan


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!

And thank you both for doing this!


----------



## CheG187 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## kinkoz (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in too....


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you to all who are involved with this.


----------



## Eric (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh why not, count me in also. Sexy ass knife ...


----------



## ecchef (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh....I'm in fer sure!


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Apr 25, 2013)

im in. Thanks for the amazing hospitality i love this forum. expect to see me more often.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in, cheers for the comp


----------



## panda (Apr 25, 2013)

i'm in

holy crap look @ the grind on that thing!


----------



## Twistington (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! 


This is madness!


----------



## SlapChop (Apr 25, 2013)

Im in !!!! very exciting!


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## tkern (Apr 25, 2013)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## r_icke (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!

Unbelievably generous initiative.


----------



## don (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. 

Incredibly generous!


----------



## Dusty (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. 

Cheers, 
Dust.


----------



## theo59 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## jaybett (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in. 

Thanks, 

Jay


----------



## MadMel (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! Count me in plz!


----------



## edredlee (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## mdoublestack (Apr 25, 2013)

Im in! GReat stuff!


----------



## Steel in Texas (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Yes, please put me in!


----------



## bathonuk (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in too;D


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in


----------



## eshua (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## lechef (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## pkjames (Apr 25, 2013)

Although new to here, but I am in for sure!
Thanks for the generosity !


----------



## adletson (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so in.


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in please.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. Thank you guys!


----------



## Breezyjr (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow... 12 pages in one day.....

I'm in...

Thanks guys!
Joe_Breezy


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. You are very generous, thank you both


----------



## Flee (Apr 25, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## cgul629 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!

Beautiful knife and a very generous giveaway from both of you.


----------



## echerub (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. Thank you for your generosity, guys!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice gesture, I would like the opportunity as well. I'm in.


----------



## orkui (Apr 25, 2013)

I m in


----------



## heirkb (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks guys!


----------



## crimedog72 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity...I'm in


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in.. that is truly a work of art


----------



## Lefty (Apr 25, 2013)

Now that's sexy! 

I'm in like something that rhymes with "in"!

Awesome, Randy. You and Jr do some crazy work.

Holy crap! Ed, you're the man! I just noticed this is "co-run"!!!


----------



## bobhoveyga (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!!


----------



## DSChief (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy crap Indeed! I'll light a candle for you next time I'm in church.

OBTW Please count me in Too


----------



## theLawlCat (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in, that's an awesome knife


----------



## jigert (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! Very cool of you guys!


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! That is a beautiful knife and it is very generous/cool/awesome of you guys to do this.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sweet, throw my number in the virtual hat.

Thanks Ed and Randy!


----------



## EAZ (Apr 25, 2013)

im in


----------



## Micioarch (Apr 25, 2013)

It's really a beauty...It make my heart beating faster. I'm in


----------



## Choll (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful knife. I'm in and thanks to you gentlemen.


----------



## xuz (Apr 25, 2013)

Count me in sir!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 25, 2013)

In


----------



## berko (Apr 25, 2013)

im in


----------



## DevinT (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! I'm in.

Love generous people.

Hoss


----------



## cnochef (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 25, 2013)

Count me In!


----------



## dharperino (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! Count me in, thanks!!


----------



## Iceman91 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## NateCul (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 25, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## stopbarking (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in! This is incredible!


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 25, 2013)

In. Thank you, this is very generous


----------



## Fillmoreslimm (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in. Amazing!


----------



## K9drivr (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in, too


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so definitely in! Unbelievably generous. Thank you so very much for the awesome opportunity! 

One of the nicest knives I've seen in a bit.


----------



## panda (Apr 25, 2013)

If my # gets picked I'm keeping it on permanent passaround.


----------



## GLE1952 (Apr 26, 2013)

I am in!

Glen


----------



## atanorthwest (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## b47 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh my yes! I am in!


----------



## Stumblinman (Apr 26, 2013)

oooo very nice work


----------



## mkmk (Apr 26, 2013)

WOW. Very generous!

Please count me in.


----------



## Bigwaved (Apr 26, 2013)

In like Flynn. Thanks.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## rsacco (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## ggg16902002 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I'm in!!


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks to both of you chaps, btw!


----------



## Reede (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 26, 2013)

I am in.
Beautiful knife Randy!


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Anpanman (Apr 26, 2013)

Almost too good to be true, but of course I want to be in!
Awesome!


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Chefdog (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely in!!


----------



## barramonday (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in 
Great looking knife Randy!


----------



## gentlecook (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in !!
tisyacha chertey


----------



## jayhay (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in. So in on this. Thanks much for doing this!


----------



## mainaman (Apr 27, 2013)

I am in, thanks for the generous give away.


----------



## scott6452 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 27, 2013)

I am IN!


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 27, 2013)

IM IN!


----------



## Bef (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## seryk20 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## JMJones (Apr 27, 2013)

i am in


----------



## rob_p (Apr 27, 2013)

Whoa..Im in


----------



## ninj (Apr 27, 2013)

Count me in, and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know that it arrived safe and sound today. :doublethumbsup: What a knife! :knife: I think I am going to demand that I be allowed to put it in my knife collection as a "foster knife". :muahaha: After all, I will have it for a short time even if I do have to give it up.:crytissue:


----------



## The hekler (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh god that's sexy....

I'M IN!!!!!!!!

I mean seriously Randy that is a pretty knife, and ejd53 you are a hell of a guy for doing this contest.


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in, please.

Beyond cool, thanks to both of you!


----------



## RLParker (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful knife, what a great place. I will pass because I am a noob and would have no idea what to even do with a knife that beautiful, but wow!


----------



## ParJ (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## wilburh (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in, and thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in. Wow.


----------



## mano (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in and thanks for doing this


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 28, 2013)

Wowza. I am in.


----------



## convis (Apr 28, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## hoop (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## pleue (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in too!


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 28, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## RLParker (Apr 28, 2013)

Changed my mind, I'm in, please disregard previous post.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, I'm in!


----------



## Erdbeereis (Apr 28, 2013)

_'m in!_


----------



## Beohbe (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm so in!

And thanks for putting this together, such a sexy knife to give away!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 29, 2013)

Count me in as well please.


----------



## piratechefny (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in, and thanks for putting this on!


----------



## samuelpeter (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm, also, in!


----------



## rdpx (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in.

Amazing forum this.

:knife:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm In


----------



## MikeHL (May 1, 2013)

In !


----------



## dizzle (May 1, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Bill13 (May 1, 2013)

This is very generous of you. Oh and by the way - I'm in!!


----------



## ejd53 (May 1, 2013)

Well, it's coming up on 1 week since the start of the contest and we have officially passed 200 entries. In honor of this, I decided to post a few photos of the Gyuto in it's new foster home. The foster home comes with the Gyuto. Please forgive the cellphone photo quality.


----------



## Breezyjr (May 1, 2013)

Links aren't working for me.... Gives invalid attachment type, I believe...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 1, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Craig (May 1, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## toko (May 1, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 2, 2013)

I'm in! 

And damn that's a cool blade  thanks for hosting this


----------



## mr drinky (May 2, 2013)

Wow, thanks Randy and Ed. Amazing giveaway and very generous. I haven't been on the forum much lately and almost missed this one. 

But now I am all in. 

k.


----------



## Ulalume (May 4, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## eto (May 4, 2013)

I'm in.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Magnus (May 5, 2013)

mmmmm i'm in !


----------



## OnTheRoad (May 5, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## HHH Knives (May 7, 2013)

Looks like this is the last day. So Im gona BUMP this thread to the top one more time! Good luck and God Bless YA.


----------



## JMac (May 8, 2013)

I'm IN.


----------



## Stumblinman (May 8, 2013)

Hey I just noticed, doesn't DST stand for daylight savings time ? :detective:


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> Hey I just noticed, doesn't DST stand for daylight savings time ? :detective:



Damn, almost made it. I was hoping no one would notice. :O:giggle: It should be EDT (Eastern Daylight Time). So the drawing will be tonight between 8:00 and 9:00 Eastern time (7:00 and 8:00 for those of us living in the central time zone).


----------



## mkriggen (May 8, 2013)

So that's between 2:00 and 3:00 this afternoon for all of us living in paradise right?:hula:


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

I believe so.....:doublethumbsup:. This might help more...43 minutes to closing.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 8, 2013)

ejd53 said:


> I believe so.....:doublethumbsup:. This might help more...43 minutes to closing.



i'd better win, or i won't turn off the global warming.*

*if i do win, i have no ability to turn off global warming.


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

It is the witching hour...back in a few minutes with the winner!


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

Well damn, I never thought that this would come in second to anything, :butbutbut: ......the winner is #44, Marc4pt0, :lmao:. Congratulations on both of your acquisitions today (did I mention you now owe me your firstborn?). When you get a chance to catch your breath, message me your address and I'll get you the knife ASAP. arty2:


----------



## Zwiefel (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations Marc4pt0! It's a beautiful knife, I'm sure it will cut well


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JPizzzle (May 8, 2013)

Congrats Marc4pt0!!!!!!!


----------



## 77kath (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations! And thanks, guys, for the excitement.


----------



## bkultra (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2013)

Not what I had hoped for  But congratulations!

Stefan


----------



## bikehunter (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## foodaholic (May 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## pkjames (May 8, 2013)

nice number, congratz!


----------



## Mike9 (May 8, 2013)

Congrats Marc - enjoy


----------



## wenus2 (May 8, 2013)

2 new babies. Nice haul.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 8, 2013)

you. got. to. be. kidding. me.
At first I laughed when I saw I was #44, 4 being my "lucky number". Seriously, when I fill up at the gas station, I always make sure the total ends with the #4. Crazy, yes, but 4 has been good to me! I CAN'T FREAKING BELIEVE THIS!!!!! What an amazing day! Thank you guys, really, there's just no way I could even begin to thank you guys and this forum enough! Holy crap, I think I'm crying again. You guys are GREAT!!


----------



## mr drinky (May 8, 2013)

Congrats sir. Very nice addition to knife arsenal. 

k.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 8, 2013)

Very nice, congrats. Your planet must be well aligned.


----------



## ejd53 (May 8, 2013)

All I really want to know is if you pick lottery numbers? :rofl2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 8, 2013)

Congrats Marc!


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 8, 2013)

thanks guys! and yes, I've picked lotto numbers before, but never this successful of a result!! 
This will obviously carry a great story with it as it gets passed down through each generation of my family. Amazing.


----------



## cclin (May 8, 2013)

I'm jealous...... Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrmnms (May 8, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> thanks guys! and yes, I've picked lotto numbers before, but never this successful of a result!!
> This will obviously carry a great story with it as it gets passed down through each generation of my family. Amazing.


So right, what a wonderful legacy. What timing for you! Ed and Randy, you guys are outrageous. Thanks so much for giving us all a chance.


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2013)

well done, you bastard!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 8, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> well done, you bastard!



ditto :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2013)

A baby and now the winning number? Congrats, Marc!!!


----------



## mainaman (May 8, 2013)

congrats let us know how it is.


----------



## 420layersofdank (May 8, 2013)

Thats so ballerlus1:


----------



## Chuckles (May 8, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 8, 2013)

well I have a baby (days away now), but where's my knife?


----------



## mkriggen (May 9, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> thanks guys! and yes, I've picked lotto numbers before, but never this successful of a result!!
> This will obviously carry a great story with it as it gets passed down through each generation of my family. Amazing.



Just please tell me you're going to use it:knife::hatsoff:


----------



## kinkoz (May 9, 2013)

Congrats !!!


----------



## turbochef422 (May 9, 2013)

Congrats. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Marc!

*Moderators:* If Ed (and Randy, for that matter) are not awarded "contributor" badges for this ridiculously generous gesture, the badge will have lost all significance. Consider this my official nomination!


----------



## Micioarch (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations. And thanks to Ed and Randy for the big opportunity gave to everyone. I really love this forum. You all are amazing.


----------



## Twistington (May 9, 2013)

Congrats Marc... I somewhat hate you right now! :lol2:


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 9, 2013)

ouch, my feelings!
Ed, Randy- *thank you! Again!* 
And ohhhhhhhhhh hohooo am I going to use this bad puppy!

Johnny.B.- I strongly agree!


----------



## barramonday (May 9, 2013)

Good on you, enjoy the really cool knife!!


----------



## Breezyjr (May 9, 2013)

:butbutbut: ... I wanted to win that :knife: !!! :crytissue:

But, happy for the winner... Congrats! If you are unable to accept the responsibilities of this knife... I will, if I must, volunteer for first runner up... :muahaha:  :tease:


All joking aside, I hope you really enjoy the knife, it is very beautiful! Nice work Mr. Haas :notworthy:

Joe_Breezy


----------



## Vladimir (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigert (May 9, 2013)

Congrats, marc! Enjoy the knife! And thanks again to Ed and Randy for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## MadMel (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill13 (May 10, 2013)

So, you will be bring this to the ECG, right? Sounds only fair:happymug:


----------



## Beohbe (May 10, 2013)

Congrats! Super jealous now...


----------



## Anton (May 13, 2013)

wow
This day an age... this doesn't just happen, elsewhere


----------

